# Cat Has A Bloated Tummy Like He's Swallowed A Water Balloon



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been giving my cat (age unknown) cat food for 'older' cats, and whilst it has stopped him have runny faeces his stomach has become round like he is full of water. He's still eating, drinking and being his normal self apart from the tummy. I am not sure if he has been urinating and tomorrow I'm going to leave him in a room alone with a cat tray to see if he does anything. I'm scheduling a vet visit within the next 2 weeks anyway but if anyone has any thoughts or advice in the meantime it would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bloating is a serious condition and I would not wait 2 weeks to take him to the vet, he needs to go immediately. Since he's acting normal, I wouldn't rush to the emergency vet (unless of course symptoms change), but he really needs to go in first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree, this sounds *very* serious and requires a vet visit ASAP.

Does your kitty's belly look like this kitty's belly?


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

The vet says likely reasons are heart disease, liver disease or FIP  I'm taking him back tomorrow for some blood tests. His belly isn't as bad as in that pic though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

liserini said:


> His belly isn't as bad as in that pic though.


Whew! That is good news. FIP is *not * a good diagnosis (which what the cat in that photo had) and I think most liver/heart things *can* be treated. If this is a major problem, you may see if you could be referred to a specialist who would be "up" on the latest and greatest treatments for the problem. 

However, I wanted to add: _I hate having to put a price on the love for my pet, but I do need to pay attention to the money we have going out so I don't put us into a financial hardship fighting a lost-cause. No one will judge if finances do not allow the more expensive treatments. We all do our best with what we have._


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

The results show a problem with his liver. He had some anti-biotics and diuretics at the vets and was given some to take over the next week to see how he gets on. He will be going back for a scan next week. He was quite lively this morning anyway and had a big mew for goof  Can't wait to get home from work and see him!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

What kind of problem? It's really important to get all the details. What disease are they talking about? Get a copy of his bloodwork. This is the kind of thing it's important to research yourself so you know what to expect and so you can be sure to get the best possible treatment. 

Thinking good thoughts for him!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

liserini said:


> Can't wait to get home from work and see him!


I'd feel the same way, too! Hopefully the liver issues will be controllable.
h


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

It's been a few weeks and sadly he went to sleep forever on Halloween  The vet said that even with treatment he would probably not last until Christmas so I made the unenviable decision then. It's amazing how a stray cat can force his way into your life and now I miss him so much, at the same time I'm glad I was able to give him nearly three years in a loving home. Still haven't been able to take his picture down from work though...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  Unless it's too upsetting to see it, I don't see why you should take his picture down. He might not physically be with you, but he will always be in your heart. I lost my first cat about 5 years ago now and I still have a photo of him & I together framed on top of my chest of drawers. It helps me remember the good times, and how much I loved him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

liserini said:
 

> It's amazing how a stray cat can force his way into your life and now I miss him so much, at the same time I'm glad I was able to give him nearly three years in a loving home....


 atback I am sorry for your loss. I am certain he had a FABULOUS life with you. You were wonderful to take him into your home and your heart.
*hugs*
heidi =^..^=


----------

